# Using Older Lenses on Nikon D90



## tklboise (Nov 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has experience using older lenses that are not auto focus with a DSLR?  I have some great Nikon lenses for an F3 but now I am shooting with a D90 and would love to use some of these lenses.  If I turn everything to Manual is that all that's needed?  I don't want to mess up the coupling on my D90 experimenting.  Any input appreciated.


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 12, 2010)

1) Make sure it is not a pre-Ai lens as this could damage the camera.
2) All Ai or Ais lenses are good to go.
3) Put camera in M manual mode. Change aperture on lens shutter on camara. 

You're Good to go.
.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 13, 2010)

As long as their ai/ais they'll work fine. The F3 wasn't made to work with non-ai lenses, so that's not likely an issue.

Here's how to tell ai from non ai: http://rick_oleson.tripod.com/index-153.html

You won't have metering on the d90, only the d300, d700, d3, d7000 (and older pro/pro-sumer bodies) meter with non-cpu lenses.


----------

